

Truth and the Internet - oracuk
http://www.isoc.org/internet/conduct/truth.shtml

======
oracuk
Whenever someone suggests an Internet filter to protect the children as David
Cameron is right now I am reminded of this short and very powerful piece of
writing by Vint Cerf.

